# Afraid of cars



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a new on to me. I would try to take her out at less busy times and use lots of treats to lure her. Beyond that I would be looking for a dog behaviorist to help.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you have any friends/family with a single-family house that you could take her to with just a couple cars in the driveway? Desensitization/positive experience is probably key here but that involves getting her to an environment where you're totally in control of when and how much the cars move around her so you can work on it without sending her above-threshold. This is gonna be a tough one... hopefully some of the forum trainers chime in =( Iorek has some pretty intense prey drive at times and we had to teach him not to try to chase the cars but that's only similar in the sense that they both need a calm/attentive to you response.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. She loves riding inside our car. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the noise as we live next to a train station and anytime the express goes by she has the same reactions which is why I think she is refusing to go out now.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Could it be a stage? I know puppies go through phases when they become more fearful for a while, but it does pass.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

She is a baby and has not experienced the sounds, smells and big scary things in this world. Some pups need much more early on experience with big scary things. Not all pups are created equal. My first golden was only afraid of 2 things.....fireworks and wind until he passed at age 11. Other then that nothing bothered him.
My 15 month old Wyatt was afraid of alot of things when he was younger. Loud traffic, baby strollers, kids on skateboards, bicycles, people wearing big hats and plastic bags blowing in the wind: You will just need to keep introducing these things over and over in her little life and she will eventually get use to them. She does not need a behaviorlist she just needs more socialization and before long she will be fine. It just part of growing up for some pups. Mine still is a little leary of some of these things........especially our pool sweep in our pool. He must think its a big o snake or somthing lol! Goldens are big scardy cats......they sometimes will bump into something and scare themselves:
Poddy time should be at a more quieter time, so maybe try taking her out when it is not quite so busy


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

You are right about golden's being big scardy cats! lol. You are right though, I think it's just a stage... she has her moments but is slowly getting better with the sounds. Still have to drag her to get out the door but once we entice her to get moving she's usually fine.


----------



## fcostacampos (Aug 2, 2011)

My golden was afraid of everything when he was really young before 1yo. Now he can walk with cars going behind him without even notice. I think it takes some time.

But I've found this on web about your subject: 

"His shyness an anxiety is definitely not something you expect from such a young dog. Usually in these cases, there has been something in his past that has caused this anxiety or fear. The problem is that you have had him since such a young age. Most of the time, you see these issues in rescued dogs with previous history of abuse and neglect. Anytime you are dealing with self esteem issues, the first step is to get them some good training. Sit, stay, lay down and roll over are all good starts; but things like agility training, fetching, Frisbee catching and even hunting training will help build his self esteem much more. If he feels like he is working for a purpose and to get approval from you, it will help him out tremendously. It is highly recommended to find a good dog trainer in your area to work one on one with him and you. Once he has learned the sit and stay commands, you can mimic some of the noises he is scared of (either do them yourself or find tapes of them - like birds chirping), and instruct him to stay. Give him plenty of treats and attention with many "Good Boys" for doing what you want him to do. I would just focus at one noise first, then progress to the next. With the TV, I would actually just put it at a low volume first, then progress to a louder volume. You can actually do the same with tapes. This type of training will take time, most likely weeks to months. It won't occur overnight. It would be highly recommended to talk to your vet about putting him on some anti-anxiety medication during this training. It will help to calm his anxiety and help him focus better on the training. Please let me know if you have any other questions. Hope this helps."

Read more: My 1 year old golden retriever is afraid of everything. He - JustAnswer My 1 year old golden retriever is afraid of everything. He - JustAnswer


​


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie use to be afraid of cars, I walked her every day and during our walk we would find a corner on na semi busy street, I would make her sit and do downs while feeding her high volume treats. This way she was focused and looking at me..We did this 3 times a day for about 10 mins each time, She is now no longer afraid of cars


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Thanks for your replies. She loves riding inside our car. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the noise as we live next to a train station and anytime the express goes by she has the same reactions which is why I think she is refusing to go out now.


You have a head start if she likes travelling in your car. I think this phase will pass in time. While she is little I think I would take her out lots in the car. If necessary (while she is little enough) carry her in and out and take her places like car parks where there are plenty of cars to see. Let her watch from the height and safety of her own car and gradually get her used to going to the floor with the slow moving and stationary cars round her. I think she will also get used to the train noises when she is in your own home, which will be the same as getting used to vacuum cleaners and other household noises for her.


----------

